# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ç'mendoni mbi akademik Rexhep Qosja?

## kosovar

*« POPULLI QEN » I REXHEP QOSJES*

_Shkruan: Sylejman Aliu_

Rexhep Qosja i rikthehet letërsisë, shkruan profi Xhevat Lloshi në shpinë të librit pamflet *I ringjalluri i penduar* të Rexhep Qosjes. Ky konstatim i këtij profi vjen si një britmë gëzimi i këtij penëshkruesi shpinëlibrash dhe, kjo britmë gëzimi shpërndahet se jeh historik brënda periudhës më të sëmurë, në të cilën ka mbetur babai i vetëquajtur i kombit-Rexhep Qosja. Si babë i kombit, natyrisht është i prirë, edhe të jetë i sëmurë nga virusi vdekjeprurës i vetvetes, por edhe si një autoritet, i cili sa herë deshiron mund të shkërdhej kombin. Në librin e tij * I ringjalluri i penduar* e pati këtë qejf që edhe një herë, për të njëmijtën herë, ta shkërdhej kombin. Kombi i tij është vetëm ai i *revolucionit të vonuar demokratik*, të ndërkyerit e të cilit u ngritën dhe e shkërdhyen për vdekje Shqipërinë, të cilët u ngritën dhe e shkërdhyen për vdekje kombin, që u ngritën dhe e shkërdhyen zonjën e rëndë të cilën burrat e dheut e quanin nënën. Pjesa tjeter e kombit, pjesa më e madhe e tij, nuk janë gjë tjetër pas një fermë qensh , që do të thotë, sipas këtij autori dhe sipas librit të tij pamflet neuropsikiatrik I ringjalluri i penduar i cili e riktheu në letërsi këtë autor serial të pamfleteve , është vetëm një grumbull qensh në fermën e kryeqytetit. Ta ilustrojmë këtë sëmundje të tij vetëm me disa të thënme të vet autorit në librin e tij pamflet I ringjalluri i penduar, me të cilin ai iu rikthye letërsisë, e në të cilin flet për ardhjen e Skënderbeut në Kosovë. Ai thotë: 

*Por, ja, ishte shkruar që para se të mbërrinte në Kryeqytet, Skënderbeu të përjetonte befasinë më të befasishme në këtë udhëtim të kënshëm prej pikës kufitare deri në kryeqytet. Pikërisht atëherë kur priste që para syve të tij të shpërthente pamja e Kryeqytetit do të shohë çka nuk kishte pritur dhe çka në asnjë mënyrë nuk kishte ëndërruar se do të shihte: fermën e qenve! Qen të të dy gjinive: të gjinisë mashkullore dhe të gjinisë femërore. Në qoftë se pamja e jashtme është e mjaftueshme për të caktuar gjininë e qenit, atëherë do të mund të thuhej me siguri të plotë se numri i qenve meshkuj ishte shume më i madh se numri i kudrave, i bushtrave, i kuçkave, i qeneve! Asgjë e çuditshme: gjithmonë e gjithkund mes qenve duhet të ketë edhe qene (qenushe v.j.). Nuk frymëzohen as nuk shumëzohen pa to. (faqe 60-73)*.

 E kuptoni tash se çpopull qen ka Kosova? E kuptoni se, sipas këtij autori, Skënderbeu erdhi në kryeqytetin e Kosovës, i cili sqenka gjë tjetër, përveq një fermë qensh? E kuptoni se ky grumbull qensh, qe qenka populli ynë, me lotin më të pandaleshëm të gëzimit dhe të entuziazmit doli ta priste Skënderbeun, jo me të lehura, jo me të kafshuara qensh. Edhe lotin e gëzimit, edhe pritjen e madhe të heroit të komit, Qosja e përjetoi si fermë qensh! Vrapi i popullit, vrapi i qenve meshkuj dhe i kudrave, për ta sjellë dhe për ta pritur   Skënderbeun në Prishtinë, se kishte lënë të shquhej vrapi, dashuria dhe heroizmi neuropsikiatrik i këtij vështruesi qensh. Qen e kudra ishin të gjithë, përveç tij. Ishin edhe zyrtarët. Edhe pjestarët e TMK-së, edhe të ShPK-së, edhe qytetarët-popull. Të gjithë. Nuk ishte vetëm Qosja. Meqenëse Skënderbeu, megjithatë nuk deshi të ikte dhe mos rronte asnjë çast të vetëm në këtë fermë qensh, rrjedhimisht edhe ky, pavarësisht nga pendimi , eshtë bërë një qen. Është bërë qen, sepse nuk deshi të ndahej nga populli i tij. Nuk janë qen vetëm ata që ndahen nga populi, nuk janë qen as ata që e urrejnë popullin e vet qen, siç është lartëmadhëria e tij psikiatrike Rexhep Qosja. Rrjedhimisht nuk janë qen as serbët e Serbia, as grekër e Greqia, të cilët ishin fyrmëzuesit dhe organizuesit e revolucionit të tij të vonuar demokratik.  

*Gjithmonë e gjithkund mes qenve duhet të ketë edhe qene (qenushe). Nuk shumëzohen as nuk  frymëzohen pa to.* 

E shihni? Babai i kombit edhe nënat tona, që lindin fëmijë, që shumëzojnë kombin, i quan qene, i quan kudra, i quan kuçka, kurse pjellën e tyre të shumtë, të zorshme, e quan : numër klyshësh. Klyshë qensh, klysh kudrash, e quan rininë e Kosovës! Vetëm nëna e tij, vetëm gruaja e tij, që ishin nëna, nuk lindën qen, nuk lindën kudra, nuk lindën klyshë. Nënat e tjera, gratë e tjera lindën qen, lindën kudra, lindën kuçka. E shihni se çthotë babai i komit » për nënat tona, për gratë tona të shëndosha dhe të plleshme? Thotë e tha diçka më të rëndë se krimineli Sheshel i Beogradit. Ai gratë shqiptare nuk i quajti kudra, nuk i quajti kuçka, por i quajti lavatriçe. Posa Beogradit do ti bjerë në dorë ky libër i këtij autori patologjik, do ta përkthej në gjuhën e tij, e cila nuk mbushet se nuk mbushet me lehje qensh, siç mbushet, sipas këtij autori, gjuha shqipe me të lehura dhe me kafshime qensh të popullit të Skënderbeut, i cili, po të mos ishte në bronz, këtë libër do ta konsideronte si një pordhë të një njeriu, i cili barkun e sëmurë të jashtëqitjes e mban me kokë. 
	Kush mund ta shpëtojë nga kjo vetësëmundje ketë njeri? Askush! Le ta lëmë atëherë në një pavijon të veçantë tërbimi, por gjithnjë duke u kujdesur që ai të mos ketë asnjë kontakt me « fermën e qenve », siç e quan ai popullin e vet. Popullit « qen e kudra » më shumë ia ka ënda të rrojë e të bashkërrojë me Skënderbeun. Populli « qen e kudra » është shumë i shëndoshë. Edhe më i shëndosh do të jetë, kur ky autor patologjik do të skajohet në një skutë pavijonesh të të vetësëmurëve mentalë, i cili ka vendosur ta helmojë popullin  e tij « qensh e kudrash ».

----------


## Actec

I nderuar KOSOKAR !
Andej nga jugu i Shqiperise thone: guhet me gure vetem pema qe ka kokrra.
Sulmet e ketyre deliranteve ndaj figurave te kombit vetem se s'jane ne anen e tyre eshte nje turp.
I urryer je bere dhe ti qe poston te tilla gjera dhe duhet te kesh parasysh qe keto ti thote nje njeri aspak i majte.
Reflekto per te miren tende

----------


## Brari

ACtek  nuk ka rendesi ketu je i majte apo i djathte.

Personi me nick "kosovar" eshte i respektuar ketu.
Merre per vete ate shtesen qe ke bere ne nickun e tije.

Qosja i dha te drejte vetes te Shaje Berishen e Rugoven pra dhe te tjeret kane te drejte te flasin per te.

Dikur shau Fishten pastaj mbas 92 e ktheu pllaken.

Skenderbeu ne Prishtine  eshte nji fitore.
Une kam pasur nji merak ne kte rast.
A do e lejojne nderkombetaret apo do na dali ndonji problem..
Mirpo per cudi  del Qosja qe shqetsohet nga Skenderbeu.
Natyrisht QOSJA nuk e shan Skenderbeun si Skenderbe.
Qosja inatoset me faktin se Nismetari i ardhjes se Skenderbeut  nuk eshte ne  "xhepin" e rexhep Qoses por  eshte nji Profesor i Vjeter e i shum respektuar..eshte Veterani i Arsimit dhe Kultures  MARK KRASNIQI.

Qosja do te kishte pershendetyr dhe STALININ ne se ate do e binte hajduti Idajet Beqiri ose Zan Caushi.

C'ti bejn Qoses, KOSOVA qe ja la kte detyre  profesorit te urte e te ndershem e shum here me te ditur se vet qosja, zotit MARK Krasniqi. 

Qosja i ka humbur vet piket..askush nuk i ka faj..

----------


## Albo

Deshtimi i Qoses ne zgjedhjet e pergjithshme ne Kosove, ku ai mori nje % gati te paperfillshme votash, flet me se miri mbi imazhin qe Qosja i ka krijuar vetes ne rradhet e bashkeqytetareve te tij.

Me vjen mire qe Qosja ju kthye shkrimeve, te pakten keshtu mund te gjeje vetveten dhe te reflektoje mbi qendrimet e tij karshi popullit dhe kombit shqiptar.

----------


## lum lumi

Rexhep Qosja:"Tronditja e shekullit"


(fragment)


    Në Kosovë është bërë luftë mes shtetit serb dhe popullit shqiptar.Serbët kanë dashur ta zgjedhin njëherë e përgjithmonë cështjen shqiptare!Por,në Kosovë është bërë luftë edhe më e madhe,më e përgjithshme se c'mund të jetë lufta midis dy popujve:është bërë luftë-sic edhe është thënë me të drejtë-mes Lindjes dhe Perëndimit,mes komunizmit dhe kundërkomunizmit,mes socializmit dhe kapitalizmit,mes diktaturës dhe demokracisë,mes shovinizmit dhe humanizmit.
     Edhe mbasi përfundon,lufta jehon gjatë,gjatë,gjatë në shpirtrat e njerëzve.
     Në këtë luftë dikush ka luftuar e dikush ka shikuar;dikush është vrarë e dikush ka shpëtuar;dikush është fikur përgjithmonë e dikush ka përfituar!
     As në paqe,as në luftë njerëzit nuk janë të barabartë.Barazinë,që është moralisht aq e drejtë,duket,e kundërshtojnë ligjësitë shoqërore,që mund të jenë aq të padrejta.
     Ata që kanë mbetur gjallë,megjithatë,nuk do të duhej të ankohen.
    Të gjallëve u bëhet carja.Të vdekurit nuk kthehen më!
    Megjithëse Kosova ende nuk është njohur e pavarur,ne jemi të lirë-për herë të parë pas shumë shekujsh.
    Jeta do t'u kthehet burimeve të veta dhe ne do të mbledhim fuqi të reja.
    Vështitësi do të ketë shumë të parapara e më shumë të paparapara.
    ..................................................  .............................................
    ..................................................  .............................................
    Shkrimtari i madh francez,Andre Zhid,e thotë bukur:"Më e vështirë se të dish të clirohesh është të dish të jesh i lirë".
   A do të dimë të sillemi në liri?
   A do të dimë ta përdorim lirinë si duhet?
   Pas kohëve heroike,zakonisht,vijnë kohët prozaike.pas kohëve të burrërisë,zakonisht,vijnë kohët e burracakërisë.
Pas kohëve të idealeve,zakonisht,vijnë kohët e parasë dhe të reshperisë.Pas kohës së idealistëve,zakonisht,vijnë kohët e përfituesve,matrapazëve,reshperëve,mashtruesve!
   Ishim në sprovë të madhe historike.
   E kaluam-me shumë mundime dhe me shumë dhembje,por e kaluam dinjitetshëm.
   Nderhyrja e NATO-s ishte dhurata e Zotit,e dhuruar,ndoshta,si shfajësim i fuqive të mëdha për të gjitha cenimet që janë bërë me pajtimin e tyre gjatë historisë së re.
   Tani do të jemi në provimin e pjekurisë historike.
   Dhe,ky provim duhet të jepet.
   Por,si do të jepet?

----------


## kosovar

*Mosnjohje e Qosjes e historisë shqiptare dhe asaj sërbe*

Shkruar nga  :* Nexhmedin Spahiu*

Në shkrimin e përmendur, Qosja arsyeton tre gishtat e protestave shqiptare duke thënë se aniçka ato janë shenjë e ortodoksisë. Po se ç'hynte në punë këtu ortodoksia nuk e thotë. Së pari simboli i tre gishtave tek sërbët nuk është vetëm simbol i trinisë së shenjtë. Në kohën e rilindjes sërbe, tre gishtat kanë pasur, pos kuptimit të trinisë së shenjtë, edhe kuptimin e asaj që Sërbia duhet të zgjerohet në tri drejtime: në Jug, në Perëndim dhe në Veri. Në kohën e luftrave ballkanike (të parës, së dytës dhe kësaj të fundit) tre gishtat kanë marrë edhe kuptimin e tri veprimeve: me dhunu, me vra dhe me djegë. Përdorimi i këtij simboli nuk kishte të bënte fare me ortodoksinë shqiptare, sepse kjo as nuk sulmohej, as nuk mbrohej, thjesht nuk ishte objekt as subjekt i veçantë i këtyre protestave. Nëse përdorimi i simbolit të tre gishtave do të ishte rastësi, atëherë si të shpjegohen vrasjet, dhunimet dhe djegiet në vijim të tyre? 

Qosja tregohet se nuk e njeh as historinë shqiptare. Çështja se kur dhe ku filloi Rilindja shqiptare është shumë më komplekse se ajo çfarë mendon Qosja. Ai thotë se Rilindja shqiptare ka filluar në Jug, ndërsa unë do të thosha se me ca elemente ka filluar në Jug, por me ca tjerë në Veri dhe, marrë në tërësi, ka filluar, në Jug e në Veri, në të njëjtën kohë. Ngjarja kulmore e Rilindjes shqiptare ka ndodhur në Prizren më 1878. Është tjetër gjë që nxënësit tanë mësojnë histori të fallsifikuar se "Abdyl Frashëri ka qenë udhëheqës i Lidhjes së Prizrenit dhe në udhëheqësi të saj ishin edhe kosovarët Sulejman Vokshi e Ymer Prizreni" (teksti i historisë për klasën e pestë të tetëvjeçares, botim i vitit 1995, Tiranë). Ose Abdyl Frashëri, ideolog i Lidhjes së Prizrenit (fjala ideolog a nuk ju duket pakëz leniniste). E vërteta ishte krejt ndryshe. Iliaz Pashë Dibra e Ymer Prizreni ishin udhëheqësit e Lidhjes së Prizrenit, Abdyl Frashëri e Sulejman Vokshi ishin vetëm ministra në qeverinë e formuar prej saj. 

*Qosja në linjën politike antihistorike* 

Qosja nuk e ka kuptuar e ndoshta as që do ta kuptojë ndonjëherë që këtu (në Lidhje të Prizrenit), nisin dy linja politike. Njëra linjë që kërkonte aleanca me shtetet jo-fqinjë, për t'u bërë ballë shteteve fqinjë, dhe tjetra që kërkonte të bashkëpunonte me fqinjët (sërbët e grekët), kundër agresorëve jashtë-ballkanikë. Që të dyja këto rryma përfaqësoheshin me patriotë të dëshmuar që në instancën e fundit dëshironin Shqipërinë etnike sovrane e të pavarur, por çështja ishte se u ndryshonin konceptet për rrugët që duhen ndjekur. Derisa të parët i jepnin përparësi integritetit territorial e biologjik në dëm të sovranitetit, të dytët i jepnin përparësi sovranitetit të një pjese të vendit në dëm të integritetit. Në të parën bënin pjesë Iliaz Pashë Dibra e Ymer Prizreni, kurse në të dytën Abdyl Frashëri e Sulejman Vokshi. Të parët rrezikun e shihnin prej Sërbisë e Greqisë, të dytët prej Turqisë. Linja e parë vazhdon me Haxhi Zekën e më vonë me Hasan Prishtinën (kujto përpjekjet e Haxhi Zekës që Shqipëria (etnike) të bëhet koloni e Anglisë për 20 vjet, derisa shqiptarët të shkollohen e të bëhen të aftë t'i mbrojnë kufijtë dhe, përpjekjet e Hasan Prishtinës për aleanca me italianë, bullgarë e kroatë). Linja e dytë vazhdon me Ismail Qemalin e Isa Boletinin (kujto miqësitë e tyre me sërbë e grekë, kundër turqëve, si dhe kundërshtimin e Isa Boletinit nismës së Haxhi Zekës, me arsyetimin se "venin tem dua ta sunoj unë e jo inglizi"). Linja e parë (Iliaz Pashë Dibra e Ymer Prizreni, Haxhi Zeka e Hasan Prishtina) vazhdon me Xhafer Devën e Rexhep Mitrovicën, etj., (kujto bashkëpunimin e tyre me gjermanët dhe krijimin e të vetmes herë në histori të shtetit shqiptar në territoret e pothuajse tërë Shqipërisë etnike), e më vonë me Organizatën Nacional Demokratike (kujto aspiratat e tyre perëndimore). Linja e dytë (Abdyl Frashëri + Sylejman Vokshi, Ismail Qemali + Isa Boletini), vazhdon duke u degëzuar në dy linja: linja e Zogut dhe ajo e Fan Nolit. Linjën e Zogut e vazhdojnë zogistët ndërsa ajo e Nolit degëzohet në dy linja të mëtutjeshme: balliste dhe komuniste. Kjo e fundit është degëzuar përsëri në dy linja: e majta e sotme shqiptare (Socialistja, Socialdemokratja, Aleanca, Uniteti Kombëtar, etj.), dhe e djathta e sotme Shqiptare (Demokratikja, Balli, etj.), që konvergjojnë me vijën tradicionale balliste. 

*Cili është pozicioni politik i Rexhep Qosjes?* 

Qosja së bashku me Demaçin, me marksist-leninistët dhe unicentristët (unicentrist në kuptimin shqiptar do të thotë që në Tiranë duhet të vendoset çdo gjë për të gjitha çështjet shqiptare), i takojnë linjës politike që historikisht përvijohet nga Abdyl Frashëri + Sylejman Vokshi, Ismail Qemali + Isa Boletini, Fan Noli, Enver Hoxha, Fatos Nano. Kjo është linja ekstreme e bashkëpunimit me fqinjët, kundër jashtëballkanikëve ("kundër racistëve italianë që na e hodhën anijen në det", - thotë Rexhep Qosja). "Që të forcohet Shqipëria duhet ta ketë mirë me fqinjët dhe, për ta pasur mirë me fqinjët, duhet që Kosova të mos na nxjerr telashe me sërbët", - i thoshte dikur Fan Noli Hasan Prishtinës dhe, ngjashëm i shkruante Mit'hat Frashëri Bedri Pejanit, kurse pinjolli i tyre i sotëm, Rexhep Qosja, pohon se Shqipëria nuk ka probleme me Greqinë e Sërbinë, e madje edhe thotë, le të ngrihen tre gishta. Natyrisht as problemet me Greqinë, as ato me Sërbinë nuk e arsyetojnë paaftësinë e Sali Berishës për të udhëhequr shtetin, por këtu Qosja përvjedh një tezë të rrezikshme dhe të njohur në vazhdën historike. 

"Krahinarizmi" i Berishës dhe unicentrizmi i Qosjes 

Qosja e akuzon Berishën për "dy gjuhë letrare" dhe për krahinarizëm. Kjo është një akuzë që nuk qëndron. Berisha vërtet ka ndjekur një politikë përçarjeje si politikan, po jo mbi këto baza. Përveç Berishës, pothuaj e gjithë klasa politike e Shqipërisë është nga Jugu (ministrat, ambasadorët, drejtorët, kryeredaktorët, e gjithë shtresa e mesme politike e kryeqytetit, etj.). Përçarjet e sotme krahinore janë të natyrshme pas një uniteti të dhunshëm komunist, unitet të cilin e predikon më së zëshmi Rexhep Qosja. Politikat reale dhe të qëndrueshme i kanë themelet në traditat politike, teritoriale e socio-kulturore. Uniteti i një kombi duhet të bëhet në mënyrë të vullnetshme dhe të natyrshme. Ky unitet duhet t'i pranojë diversitetet lokale e krahinore e jo t'i ekskomunikojë ato duke pranuar vetëm traditën, gjuhën, kulturën, etj., të një lokaliteti apo krahine. Nëse forca të caktuara politike e intelektuale në Jug të Shqipërisë kërkojnë federalizimin e vendit, kjo nuk është se atyre po u bëhet shpifje. Madje, do të thosha se këtu, nuk ka asgjë të keqe. Edhe Gjermania, edhe Austria, janë shtete federale dhe uniteti i tyre kombëtar është për t'u lakmuar. Kur Qosja thotë se kurrë nuk ka pasë një kërkesë të tillë, tregohet injorant në histori. Kërkesa për federalizimin e Shqipërisë është bërë edhe nga ata që donin ta copëtonin Shqipërinë, por edhe nga ata që këtë e shihnin si mënyrën më të drejtë për një Shqipëri të qëndrueshme e stabile. Madje, Organizata Nacional Demokratike Shqiptare, që përfaqësonte elitën politike të Kosovës, këtë e kishte në programin e saj (Shqipërinë të përbërë prej 4 njësive federale: Kosova, Maqedonia Perëndimore, Veriu dhe Jugu i Shqipërisë së sotme). Kërkesa aktuale e Jugut, për federalizim të vendit, nuk vjen nga fakti se Jugu dëshiron t'i bashkohet Greqisë, por nga frika e dominimit të Veriut pas zgjidhjes së çështjes së Kosovës, çka është krejt normale. Intelektualët jugorë janë më patriotë dhe më të arsyeshëm se maloku Rexhep Qosja, sepse nisen prej një fakti të mirëqenë se Atdheun e don duke dashur së pari shtëpinë tënde, fshatin tënd, krahinën tënde dhe jo duke dashur fshatin e tjetrit, dialektin e tjetrit, etj., siç vepron Rexhep Qosja. Një kulturë është më e madhe sa më i madh të jetë diversiteti brenda saj. Çdo komb e ka një gjuhë të standardizuar (që Qosja e quan letrare, e duhet thënë gjuhë standarde, ose e normuar), por ka edhe dialektet e saj dhe këto janë pasuri e saj, janë burim i saj. Vetëm për trurin e leninistëve, që kanë aftësi njëdimensionale të të kuptuarit (bardh e zi), kjo gjë komplikon punët. Leninistëve tanë, si edhe leninistëve në përgjithësi, të cilët i thjeshtëzojnë gjërat deri në bastardim, për të arritur deri të shqipja standarde u ka ardhur më lehtë t'i zhdukin fare dialektet. Ndër pjesëmarrësit e këtij masakre ndaj gjuhës dhe kulturës shqiptare është edhe intelektuali popullor Rexhep Qosja. Nëse gjuha dhe kultura në përgjithësi, në emër të standardizimit, reduktohet në gjuhën dhe kulturën e një krahine, atëherë ajo nuk është më gjuhë apo kulturë kombëtare, por krahinore. Qosja e akuzon Berishën se ka dashur t'i bëjë dy gjuhë letrare! Tani duke dashur ta akuzojë Berishën, Qosja i jep merita të paqena Berishës. Berisha bëri të kundërtën, ai me ndërhyrjen e vet, i ndërpreu këto debate të saponisura dhe urdhëroi të mbetet në fuqi standardizimi leninist i gjuhës shqipe. 

*Rexhep Qosja - Muçë mbas daive, përkatësisht Isa Boletin i ditëve tona* 

Qosja bën një sugjerim të shkëlqyer se si Berisha do të duhej t'u kërkonte falje qytetarëve të tij për atë se nuk i ka dalë siç ka menduar dhe, menjëherë, të japë dorëheqjen. Këto gjëra i sugjerohen të "përkohshmit" Sali Berisha. Kurse "i përjetshmi" Rexhep Qosja do që gabimet dhe lëshimet e tij të mbesin të përjetshme dhe nuk e sheh të rrugës të kërkojë falje për predikimet e tij brezave të tërë në kursin antihistorik. Qosja e sheh "autokracinë" e Berishës, por jo kokëfortësinë e vet. Harron se njerëzit e shohin paralelen shumë të qartë mes kokëfortësisë së tij për ta mbajtur kursin antihistorik (edhe atëherë kur këtij kursi i del boja ashiqare), dhe kokëfortësisë së Berishës për të mbajtur emrin e kryetarit të shtetit (edhe atëherë kur nuk i mbeti në dorë asnjë fije e pushtetit qoftë politik, qoftë moral). Kursi politik që mban Rexhep Qosja është antihistorik, sepse nuk i ka themelet në një traditë të natyrshme sociologjike e krahinore. Në planin kombëtar, shqiptarëve nga Kosova dhe viseve tjera nën ish-Jugosllavinë, u bie që themelet e tyre politike t'i kenë në linjën e pasuar nga Ymer Prizreni, Haxhi Zeka, Hasan Prishtina, etj., sepse kjo është linja historikisht e dëshmuar se u përgjigjet interesave të tyre, në veçanti, dhe interesave kombëtare në përgjithësi. Linja tjetër me gjithë degëzimet e saj u dëshmua historikisht e paqëndrueshme. Dihet se ku na solli linja komuniste. Poashtu po shihet se ku na solli linja balliste (PD, Balli, etj.). Kështu që, të dyja këto degëzime të nolizmit u provuan deri në dështimin përfundimtar. Nga linja e Ismail Qemalit, dega e Zogut del më e sukseshme se ajo noliste dhe jo përfundimisht e dështuar. 

Nëse e shohim nga ana logjike, linja politike e filluar nga Abdyl Frashëri dhe e pasuar nga Ismail Qemali, Zogu + Noli, Komunistët + Ballistët + Zogistët, PS (Rexhep Qosja) + PD + BK, etj., në themel ka një defekt. Defekti është ky: 

Nëse Fuqitë e Mëdha janë luani, Sërbia e Greqia janë macja, Shqipëria është miu. Kjo linjë predikon që miu të bashkohet me macen të luftojë kundër luanit. Ky gjakim është i gjykuar në dështim. 

Linja tjetër, e përfaqësuar kryesisht nga klasa politike tradicionale e Kosovës, predikon aleancën e miut me luanin kundër maces, gjë që përkon me ligjet e natyrës. 

Nëse Qosja dëshiron të ketë identitetin e vet si intelektual dhe si personalitet politik, duhet t'u kërkojë falje lexuesve të vet dhe të kthehet në binarët e natyrshëm historikë, e jo të bëhet Isa Boletin i ditëve tona, që nga gjuha politike përkthehet "Muçë mbas daive". 

*Qosja nuk shkon lehtë, atij i duhet treguar vendi* 

Shqipëria tani po përjeton ditët e anarkisë. Ajo po ballafaqohet me mungesën e klasës politike, klasës intelektuale, ushtrisë, policisë, etj.. Problemi po rinis aty ku ka filluar, tek Lidhja e Prizrenit. Shqipëria u kthye për një shekull prapa dhe po qëndron para po të njëjtave dilema si atëherë. Tani duhet thënë troç: duhet ndjekur linja e Iliaz Dibrës, Ymer Prizrenit, Haxhi Zekës, Hasan Prishtinës, ..., dhe jo linja tjetër, e cila në të gjitha degëzimet e saj dështoi. Dështoi sepse të gjitha partitë politike shqiptare bashkë me presidentin, Parlamentin, Qeverinë, u dorëzuan para anarkisë dhe pranuan se nuk kanë fuqi ta qeverisin vendin duke kërkuar 5.000 trupa të huaja për të vënë rendin në Shqipëri. Vallë, a nuk është ky një rikonfirmim i urtisë politike të Ymer Prizrenit, Haxhi Zekës e Hasan Prishtinës, që qysh atëherë thonin se shqiptarët duhet të mbështeten në krahët e një shteti të fuqishëm. Ku do të kishim arritur tani sikur të ndiqej linja e tyre politike? Por ja që dalin Isa Boletinët si atëherë edhe tani (Rexhep Qosja), që në emër të krenarisë kombëtare prej maloku, shajnë Italinë fashiste apo raciste dhe nuk kuptojnë se po i hapin rrugën Greqisë. Shqipëria të cilën e imagjinon Rexhep Qosja nuk ekziston. Ajo as që ka ekzistuar ndonjëherë. Shqipëria duhet të ngrihet si shtet nga e para. Me servilizëm ndaj klasës inekzistente intelektuale e politike të Tiranës (klasë kjo që sipas tij duhet të dirigjojë me gjithë trevat shqiptare), Rexhep Qosja nuk ndihmon as Kosovën, në veçanti, e as Shqipërinë, në tërësi. Nëse i hapen faqet e gazetave në Tiranë nga vila e tij në Prishtinë, kjo nuk do të thotë se ai po bëhet kreator i proceseve kombëtare (sepse këtë nuk ia lejon kush në Tiranë), por thjesht e luan rolin e Muçës mbas daive. Jo më kot, shumë intelektualë në Tiranë thonë se çfarë na duhet Kosova kur nuk ka identitet të vetin. Një pordhë po ta bëjmë ne në Tiranë atje e marrin për erë trëndafili. 

Kosova nuk mund ta ngrejë Shqipërinë as në Tiranë, as në Shkodër as në Vlorë. Kosova mund ta ngrejë Shqipërinë në Prishtinë, në Mitrovicë, në Prizren, etj.. Kosova duhet ta ketë identitetin e vet, identitetin e vet shqiptar. Njerëzit si Rexhep Qosja janë pengesë e zhvillimit të këtij identiteti. Ata nuk shkojnë lehtë, atyre u duhet treguar vendi

----------


## kosovar

> _Postuar më parë nga Brari_ 
> *
> 
>  Personi me nick "kosovar" eshte i respektuar ketu.
> Merre per vete ate shtesen qe ke bere ne nickun e tije.
> 
> *


 

----------
Shnet Brari!

----------


## Brari

Edhe nji here me pare une i kam bere vrejtje kesaj teorise se ktij NEXHMEDINIT.

Kosovar je djal i mencur dhe historine gjykoje ne cdo etape me mendjen tende.

Teoria e Nexhmedinit nuk  ka as te vertete brenda e as principe.

Sipas teorise se Nexhmedinit po te vazhdojme kte ndarje del se...

Ymeri Prizreni i mire...Sulejmani i keq..
Hasani Prishtina i mire  Abdyli i keq..
Xhafer Deva i mire....Mithati i keq..
Sabri Novosella i mire...Skenderbeu i keq..

dhe perfundimisht  Rexhepi qosja i keq dhe Zan Caushi i Keq ..dhe del  Sulejmani...Abdyli..e Mithati..shok me ZAN CAUSHIN..
dhe Rexhep Qosja shok me Sulejmanin e Abdyl Frasherin..

Kosovari..

Kjo  ndarje historike qe po bejne tash nji dekade..disa teoriciene si puna ketij Nexhmedinit e Ajet Haxhise e Sabri Novoselles e ca tjereve..nuk eshte shkencore por sharllatanizem.

QOSJA eshte kush eshte eshte per vete dhe ska pse te perzihet me ABDYL FRASHERIN se ABDYL FRASHERI  nuk ben REBELIZEM 97-te te ishte gjalle.
As SUlejmani  nuk djeg Bashki e nuk vret Police po te ishte gjalle  as Mithati nuk do solidarizohej me QOSen e Idajet Beqirin e Luiza Hoxhen po te ishte gjalle.

Kosovar..lere teorine e novoselles se eshte teori Psikopatesh..

kjo teori eshte teoria e atyre KOSOVAREVE qe ishin enveriste pa dinjitet e spiuna te Sigurimit dhe ne dekaden demokratike kerkuan nji LITAR ku te kapen..

Me degjo mua se i di mire se cjane keta Surrogato.

Her tjeter te sqaroj me  ngadale kete ceshtje.

Vetem nji fakt...

Hasani i Prishtines.. ne Vjene organizon atentate ndaj ZOGUT.
Zogu ishte mik i Austrise..Austria ishte mike e Sovranitetit tone..
Hasani mesonte Azemin ne Kosove te bente atentate..
Azemi vete blihej nga Serbet e francezet e shkonte Luftonte kunder Austriakve.
Pra gjerat nuk jane  te atilla qe te ndahen me SHPATE.. Ketej ose Andej..
Gjerat jane shume komplexe.

REBELIZMI  VLORES ne 97-ten eshte poshtersi...dhe nuk meriton te dekorohet me Sulejmanin ose Abdylin..
Me kupton besoj.


fenomenet dhe personalitetet kane dimensione te ndryshme sepse dhe vet politikat kur ata jetuan kane ndryshuar..

Njerzit duhen gjykuar ne momentet kryesore dhe nuk jane fajtor per ata rrethana qe nuk varen fare nga ata..

Xhafer Deva..nuk e kish keq qe simpatizonte Shqiperi e Kosove Bashke..dhe kish te drejte qe Donte ato fuqi te medha qe perkrahnin kete Bashkim..
Por ne 4 shkurt te 44 Xhafer Deva beri gabime.
Ai  la Kosoven dhe erdhi te bente ne Tirane punen e te tjereve.
Ata 84 qytetare te Tiranes qe u arrestuan ose u vrane ate nate nuk ishin aspak Problem per Kombin. Ata ishin njerez pa asnji ndikim ne Politiken e Kohes.
Meqense  xhafer Devistet..e  Diaspores u bene kryesisht vegla te Sigurimit te ENVER HOXHES.. athere ZP e Enver e Ramiz Alise hoqi dore nga lidhja qe i behej dates 4 shkurt me Xhafer DEVEN dhe Kosovaret e tije dhe vune Shab Sinanin te fabrikoje nji Teori te re per 4 shkurtin ku faj per at nate te dhimbshme nuk kishte Xhafer Deva me shoke por Sejfullah Maleshova..meqe Sejfullahu po te shahej pershtatej me veprat e HOXHES.
Mirpo Sejfullahu me 4 shkurtin ka lidhje aq sa ka lidhje zebrat e Afrikes me polin e Veriut.


ose ky Hysamedin i Ferrajve..rrinte nat e dite me AJet Haxhiun  veglen e Ramiz Alise dhe pregatiste punim shkencor per Madheshtine e Enver Hoxhes nji dite pasi pordhi Enveri..kthen pllake dhe nga Bojaxhi i Enverit behet I djatht Ekstrem..

Ajet Haxhiu me porosi te Ramiz Alise fabrikonte Histori per Kosoven.. dhe ne ate Histori ngrinte dhe ulte ato persona ne varesi te lidhjes se Tyre me Sigurimin Shqiptar.
Ne se ishin te sigurimit..i nxirrte fisin e tyre te mire qe ne Koh te vjetra ne se nuk ishin vegla te Sigurimit i nxirrte tradhetar qe nga lidhja Prizerenit..

Nuk po e zgjas me se skam kohe..
tung..
cdo te mire.

----------


## Albo

E lexova te plote shkrimin e Nexhmedinit dhe me pelqeu si analize. Eshte e vertete ajo qe shkruan i nderuari, qe gjithmone ne Shqiperi ne rradhet e shqiptareve kane mbizoteruar dy ryma qe i gjejme edhe sot e kesaj dite:

*1. "Shqiperia e Shqiptareve"*
*2. "Shqiperia shtet europian"*

Ne doktrinen e pare mbizoteron mendimi se shqiptaret cdo gje duhet ta fitojne e ndertojne vete, pa u mbeshtetur dhe as varur nga askush. Me kete parrulle Shqiperia fitoi pavaresine ne karte ne 1912 nga xhon-turqit, me kete parrule u luftuan edhe luftat ballkanike dhe ato fashiste, me kete parrulle Enver Hoxha izoloi Shqiperine duke e zbukuruar ne "mbeshtetje ne forcat tona". Mbi kete doktrine sot qeveria shqiptare e zbon OSBE-ne nga Tirana pasi "prek interesat dhe sovranitetin e vendit".

Autori ka plotesisht te drejte kur shkruan se kjo doktrine luan ne favor te grekut dhe serbit, nese shqiptaret e izolojne vetveten duke u konfliktuar me perendimoret. Pak rendesi ka nese e drejta historike luan ne favorin tone, koha nuk mund te kthehet mbrapsht per te korrigjuar gabimet. Kjo fryme pseudo nacionaliste e konfliktualitetit me te gjithe boten, e izolon Shqiperine dhe nuk i jep asaj nje shans qe te ngreje ate qe shqiptaret kane me shume se 1 shekull qe perpiqen te ngrejne, nje shtet te forte e demokratik qe mbron dhe respekton te drejtat e shtetasve te vet. Historia gjithashtu na meson se kjo doktrine luan ne favor te aventuriereve historike te rangut Enver Hoxha qe jo vetem e izoloi vendin, por braktisi edhe shqiptaret ne Kosove, Greqi, Struge e Mal te Zi. 

Doktrina e dyte, eshte ajo e "orientimit drejt perendimit" me te cilen Ahmet Zogu ngriti shtetin e pare te mirefillte shqiptar. Ishte pikerisht mbeshtetja e Italise, Britanise e USA qe bene te mundur njohjen e sovranitetit te republikes shqiptare, dhe zhvillimin e instuticioneve te para demokratike ne vend. Ishte pikerisht kjo doktrine e "hapjes karshi botes" qe ndoqen edhe demokratet me ardhjen ne pushtet ne 1992. Te gjithe ata qe e mbeshtesin kete doktrine, besojne se perkushtimi i shqiptareve per te ngritur nje shtet nuk mjafton. Shqiperia ka nevoje edhe per nje sponsor politik rajonal qe ben te mundur neutralizimin e trysnise negative te fqinjve armiqesore.

Autori ne shkrimin e tij ben nje gabim trashanik kur i fut ballistet, zogistet dhe Berishen ne grupin e doktrines se pare. Ballistet nga ana e tyre me Mid'hat Frasherin ne krye, kane qene ata qe vazhduan linjen e Ahmet Zogut edhe pas ardhjes se fashisteve italiane ne Shqiperi. Ballistet ishin te paret te nisnin luften antifashiste kunder italianeve, por me lindjen e partise komuniste ne vend fale mbeshtetjes jugosllave, ballistet e pane rrezikun komunist si me te rrezikshem per vendin se pushtimi fashist. Shperthimi i luftes boterore te linte te kuptonte se nje dite kjo lufte do te perfundote dhe Shqiperia ishte nje vend i vogel qe as fitonte dhe as humbiste shume nga kjo lufte, ca me pak te kish ndonje ndikim ne te. Ajo qe shqetesonte ballistet ishte fati i kombit pas kesaj lufte ( Shqiperia ishte serrisht nje vend me sovranitet te humbur dhe perfundoi e ndare nga lufta e pare boterore). Prioriteti ishte unifikimi i shqiptareve dhe trojeve shqiptare ne nje njesi administrative. Kete ballistet e arriten me sukses duke i ofruar asistencen e tyre gjermaneve ne shkembim te bashkimit te trojeve shqiptare. Edhe pse ne historine shqiptare flitet shume pak per kete, gjate luftes se II boterore Kosova dhe Shqiperia kane qene te bashkuara ! 

Te gjitha fatkeqesite kombit i kane ardhur nga perplasja e ketyre dy doktrinave. Nga kjo perplasje lindi vellavrasja midis ballit dhe komunisteve, midis partizaneve dhe popullit shqiptar ne Kosove ne 1945, kjo perplasje solli edhe vrasjen dhe burgosjen e gjithe nacionalisteve dhe intelektualeve shqiptare per plot 50 vjet. 

Pas gati 1 shekulli, shqiptaret duhet te kuptojne qe nese doktrina e pare prodhon dogma, diktatore dhe tirane, doktrina e dyte eshte rruga e vetme qe duhet te ndjekim per krijimin e nje shteti te forte demokratik qe mbron interesat e kombit. Energjite progresive integruese te shqiptareve duhet te triumfojne mbi kultet e semura te baballareve te veteshpallur te kombit.

----------


## Brari

ALBush...

Teoria sado e bukur te duket kur mundohet te vertetohet me shembuj  te sajuar me pallavra nuk vlen.

Teoria e nexhmedinit e cila qendron ne Rere e jo ne shkemb, don
 te demaskoje QOSEN dhe ben te kunderten dhe jo vetem te kunderten po vete dhe nxin nji plejade te shkelqyer atdhetaresh.
Ndarja ne te "mire" e te "keqinj" qe ben ky grupi NOVOSELLA eshte pa baza shkencore dhe eshte e motivuar nga interesa fshataresh  megallomane e egoiste e grindavece.
Simbas kesaj Teorie del Abdyl Frasheri shoku Enverit dhe Mithati shoku Zan Caushit.

jo shok  mos u genjeni..

Qosja i ka te keqijat ose gabimet jo tek lidhja Prizerenit por te perkrahja qe i beri bllokmeneve ne 96-97-ten, tek perkrahja qe i beri Hajdutve skafiste e Trafikante te Vlores te cilet i zbukuroi me penen e tije prej demagogu.
Qosja e ka te keqen jo tek e aleanca e tije me te kaluaren historike por me sjelljet arrogante e dekonstruktive ne KOSOVE..me harbutllekun ndaj RUGOVES dhe LDK-se, me  aleancat  e tija me Palacon idajet Beqirin me shoke.. kthesat e brenda Nates..nga i pa angazhuar politik e pa PARTI ne kryetar partie fantazem..etj etj.

Mos vini barazime mes liderve te shquar te Lidhjes Prizerenit dhe Komitetit Rebel te Vlores 97.


Nismetari kesaj Teorie le te ndricoje si i beri ai i "persekutuar" nga UDB-ja  Pallatet  ne Plazhin e Durresit e pastaj te dali me Shpate kunder Skenderbeut e Abdyl Frasherit...
Le te sqaroje mjegullen e viteve kur sherbente si agjent i rezidenteve te Sigurimit Shqiptar ne ambasadat e PPSH-se neper Stamboll e EUROP..le te sqaroje vrasjen e Gervallave me shoke..

kosovar ..nuk e kam me ty kete e as me Nexhmedinin.
E kam me ate llapazanin maxhup qe bredh neper kafet e Tiranes e nderton Vila ne ARAPAJ (plazh).

----------


## Brari

Ja si veprojne arrogantet qe frymezohen nga mendjemadhi e hipokriti QOSE.

"LDK në Skënderaj: Disa qarqe me çdo kusht duan ta eliminojnë LDK-në nga skena politike e kësaj komune 

Skënderaj, 29 gusht - Kryesia e Degës së LDK-së në Skënderaj, përmes një komunikate thekson se fushata parazgjedhore në këtë komunë po fillon në mënyrën më të keqe. "Prishja e grafiteve tona dhe shkruarja mbi to e simboleve të partive në pushtet, tregojnë qartë për aspiratat e disa qarqeve të cilat me çdo kusht duan ta eliminojnë LDK-në nga skena politike e kësaj komune", thuhet më tutje në komunikatë dhe theksohet se qëllim tjetër i këtij akti është të frikësohen qytetarët që kanë simpati dhe e duan LDK-në dhe që veprojnë në këtë parti që nga themelimi i saj.
Megjithatë dega e LDK-së në Skëmderaj thekson se ajo do të angazhohet për fushatë të qetë, tolerante e korrekte gjatë fushatës parazgjedhore."

----------


## lum lumi

LLapi!

Kryetar i Mitrovicës është Faruk Spahiu e jo ky farë Nexhmedini.
Faruki rrjedh nga një familje me tradita kombëtare në Drenicë.
Eshtë nipi i Mullah Ilazit që u pushkatue nga falanga partizane serbe më 1945.

----------


## lum lumi

Pse e futni kot Qosen në problemet nderpartiake në Skenderaj?
Cka ka lidhje Qosja me "bajraktarët"tradicional në Drenicë?!!

P.S.

Pjesa dermuese e LDK-istave dhe PDK-istave të Skenderajt janë rritur sebashku që nga fëmijëria dhe më shumë reflektojnë aspiratat e ngushta të bajraktarizmit se sa programet e partive politike që i përfaqësojnë.
80% e kryesisë se PDK-së ishin anëtarë të kryesisë se LDK-së deri më 1999.Sekretari i tanishem i kryesisë së PDK-së ishte sekretar i LDK-së deri pas lufte.Të dy kryesitë e dinë mirë përpjekjen dhe arritjen e qellimit për ti hedhur jashtë kryesisë së LDK-së në vitet e '90 të gjithë intelektualet me autoritet në Drenicë duke bërë edhe falsifikime votash.Njëri ndër ata që u hudhen jashtë "këshillit udhëheqës"nga ata ishte edhe dëshmori
Hamëz Jashari e të tjerë që nuk ka nevojë të përmenden.

Cka ka lidhje Qosja me Skenderajn!!!
Brari,pse ia fut kot?

----------


## Brari

Ka lidhje sepse Qosja nuk i ka denuar vrasjet politike ne Kosove.
Psh ..une nuk di qe ai te kete denuar vrasjen e Xhemal Mustafes ose DRINIT ose tjereve.

Te mos denosh vrasjet do te thote se te kan pelqyer vrasjet.

Di dhe .. qe ai  formoj brenda nates nji parti ne Kosove si e si te krijonte konfuzion.

----------


## lum lumi

Brari!

Ti veq po i përzie tezat dhe po sulmon "ad hoc",veq mua nuk më mbushet mendja se ka lidhje Qosja apo Rugova,apo ti dhe unë , për momentin me ankesën e LDK-së në Skenderaj.Cështja e Xhemal Mustafës është në hetim nga kompetentët,ndërsa cështja e DRINIT është në procedurë gjygjësie . Unë e shoh urrejtjen tënde,verbësinë,dhe tendencën se ku të kanalizohet përgjegjësia.Ti po pinë ujë vec nga një krua o mik,po cka kur të shterroi?!
Qosja i keq,Kadareja i keq,Demaqi i keq,Nano i keq,Meta i keq,Azem Bejta i keq,Noli gjithashtu,Hasan Prishtina,Ymer Prizreni,Mihal Grameno,Petro Nini Luarasi,Abdyli,Zogu,Curri,Samiu,....të gjithë të këqinj për disa.Le të gjallët që i përgojoni, por ti dhe disa kini filluar t'ua levizni edhe kockat në varr të vdekurve.....
Nuk di se cka keni për synim.....
Hajr ishalla!

----------


## kosovar

REXHEP QOSJA U BË  IDEOLOG I RREBELVE SHQIPTARË

*Shkruar nga: Shefqet Jashari-Strofci*

	Dueli i ndeshjes që po zhvillohet sot në trojet shqiptare, si në atë Gjysmen e Shqipërisë së lirë, si në atë Gjysmen e Shqipërisë së robëruar, është ndeshje vendimtare për kombin tonë. Ndeshje e ashpër për jetë a vdekje. Forcat antikombëtare, armiqtë shekullor të kombit tonë, sëbashku me kolonën e pestë, që ata e krijuan me aq kujdes në trojet tona, i kanë bashkuar radhët e tyre dhe po na sulmojnë në shumë drejtime, në bazë të një strategjie dhe taktikave të përpunuar mirë, për ta shkatrruar shtetin shqiptar dhe për ta ç`bërë Shqipërinë, për ta kallë luften vëllavërase në mes shqiptarve, që shqiptari të jetë rob i tyre përgjithmonë.

	Nuk mund të jetë rastësi, që çdo herë kur çetnikët e Beogradit dhe shovenistët e Shkupit ,i japin goditje të rëndë rrezistencës tonë kombëtare, ju dalin në ndihmë atyre, kolona e pestë, që ata e krijuan në Shqipëri si dhe aleatët e tyre të Athinës.
	Në këto kohëra krize morale, intelektuale, politike dhe organizative, që ka ra kombi ynë, shumë intelktualë dhe veprimtarë tanë, kanë ra dhe po bijnë në provimin e jetës. Si është e mundur, që ata të mos e kanë të qartë, apo nuk donë ta kenë të qartë, se kombi ynë tani është duke u sulmuar, për një herë dhe në të njëjten kohë, nga armiqtë tanë shekullorë, sllavo-bizantin, në mënyrë djallëzore dhe me mjete perfide.  

	Këto ditë, u befasuam edhe me një të papritur, me një anomali tragjikomike, që krisi si reja në opinionin shqiptarë dhe atë ndërkombëtarë. Askush s`ka pritur, se akademik Rexhep Qosja, që predikonte të bëhet babë i kombit shqiptarë, do të sharrojë në shamakun e tradhtisë kombëtare .Ai, në vend që ta ngris zërin për mbrojtjen e Shqipërisë, për mbrojtjen e  Shtetit shqiptarë, të instituteve shtetërore, arsimore, kulturore, të njerzve të pafajshëm, nga armiqtë tanë, që po mundohen t`i realizojnë ëndërrat e tyre të zeza, për t`i grabitur trojet tona, për ta shkatrruar atë Gjysmë Shqipërie, për ta zhdukur Shtetin shqiptar, për ta futur luften shkatrruese vëllavërasëse ndërmjet shqiptarve dhe për ta bindur botën në teoritë e tyre shoveniste, se shqiptarët janë popull jo shtetformues dhe shkatërrues i vlerave materjale dhe kulturor, të paaftë të drejtojnë shtetin, të rrezikshëm për paqë dhe për fqinjët e tyre, etj, Qosja ngritet për të mbrojtur të kundërtën e saj!

	Sot, pas ngjarrjeve tragjike që po zhvillohen në Shqipëri, vetëm një tru i krisur, një mendje e marrë, një zemër e prishur, një njeri i shitur me shpirt e me zemër për djallin e mallkuar apo i shitur për qendrat antishqiptare sllavo-bizantine (me vetëdije apo pa vetëdije e njëjta gjë është) mund ta quaj  Rrevolucion i vonuar demokratik  siç e quajti zotriu Rexhep Qosja këto ditë, në intervisten që ia dha BBC, vepren më të shëmtuar, që ia bënë Kolona e Pestë, Sigurimet dhe mafitë e huaja, hajnat dhe rrugaqët shqiptarë,  Shqipërisë, Shtetit dhe kombit shqiptar. Përkrahja dhe arsyetimi që u bë Rexhep Qosja  tre gishtave të ngritur të Beogradit midis Vlorës heroike, Vlorës së Ismail Qemalit, aty ku u ngrit flamuri i Pavarësisë, koha do të tregojë se çsherbim u ka bërë, ky intelektual bizarr, në shkatërrimin e Shqiperisë dhe të demokracisë, madje vetë qenjes shqiptare, sherbimeve sekrete serbo-greke. Mjer kombi shqiptar për këtë babë kaq zezan e zevzek, që nuk sheh më larg seq i lejon maja e hundes!  

	Me intervisten që zotriu R.Qosja ia dha BBC, duke i marrë në mbrojtje ato mbeturina të kombit shqiptar, ato mafi kondrabandiste, ata hajna dhe rrugaq, që ia vurën flakën Shqipërisë, duke kallë e shkatrruar çdo gjë  të shenjtë shqiptare, duke vra e djegur njerëz të pafajshëm, duke ia përgaditur varrin Shqipërisë dhe kombit shqiptarë, bëri atë që asnjë bari nuk do ta bënte e lere më një akademik!. Përkrahja e tij do t`i trimërojë edhe më tepër rrebelët shqiptarë, për t`i rifilluar djegjet, shkatrrimet dhe për ta ndezur ndonjë luftë civile Jug-Veri.

	Duhet ta dijë z.Qosja se plumbat që ai ia shkrepi Shqipërisë dhe Shtetit shqiptar, në kohen kur atë  armiqtë tanë shekullorë po mundohen ta varrosin përgjithmonë, me ndihmën e Kolones së Pestë, që ata e kanë krijuar me kujdes në Shqipëri, janë plumbat edhe më të rrezikshëm dhe më helmues, se gjithë plumbat që i shkrepën tradhëtarët dhe kriminelët shqiptarë kunder Shqipërisë dhe kombit shqiptar.
	Sot, kur Atdheu është në rrezik, kur popullit tonë po i përgaditet tragjedia më e madhe gjatë gjithë historisë së tij të gjatë, është detyrë mbi të gjitha detyrat, që forcat e shëndosha kombëtare ,veprimtarët dhe atdhetarët e dalluar, intelektualët, i tërë populli ynë, t`i bashkojë radhët në mbrojtjen e Shqipërisë, në mbërojtjen e çështjeve të rëndësishme kombëtare, në mbrojtjen e Kosovës dhe Viseve tjera shqiptare, që të parët tanë na i mbrojtën me sakrifica të mdha.

	Çdo shqiptarë, që ka arësye të shëndoshë dhe zemër të pastërt, duhet të nxjerrë  mësime nga kjo tragjedi, që e gjeti Shqipërinë dhe kombin tonë. Kurrën e kurrës, nuk kishin mundur armiqët tanë t`i realizojnë planet e tyre djallëzore, po sikur forcat e shëndosha dhe njerëzit e Shqipërisë të mos kishin ra nën ndikimin e partiakve të shtirë e të sertë dhe karieristave të smuar për pushtet, që për ta partia dhe kolltuku janë mbi çdo gjë. Ata të cilët, janë në gjendje të bëjnë aleanca edhe me armiqët tanë shekullorë, edhe me mafitë kriminele, me hajna dhe rrugaq, vetëm e vetëm që t`i realizojnë interesat e tyre partiake dhe personale.

	Prandaj, duhet ta kuptojmë me gjithë mend se ngatërresat dhe mosmarrëveshtjet që partiakët e shtirë mbollën në mes nesh, t`i tejkalojmë sa më parë, për hirë të çështjeve parësore, për hirë të Nënës Shqipëri, për hirë të shtetit tonë, për hirë të Kosovës dhe Viseve tjera shqiptare ,për hirë të shumë gjeneratave të mëparshme që na i ruajtën këto troje me sakrifica të mdha, për hirë të gjakut të derdhur që shqiptari të mos jetë skllav dhe tob i askujt, për hirë të pasarsëve tanë, për hirë të ardhmërisë së Shqipërisë dhe kombit tonë, t`i bashkojmë radhët dhe veprimet për të mirën tonë. Të këndjellim mendësisht, të pastrohemi shpirtërisht, të vijmë në veti dhe t`ia fillojmë punës së mbarë. Çdo njëri ta kryej atë punë që mund ta kryej më së miri për Shqipërin dhe ardhëmerinë e pasardhësve tanë. Prandej t`ia fillojmë punës për së mbari,me organizim të mirëfilltë kombëtarë dhe  pa ngjyrime ideologjike.

		I Madhi Zot na ndihmoftë!												

	Botuar më 07.04.1997 në  Rilindja 
	 në  Globi Nr.8/1997 dhe në  Drita 

----------


## Actec

Per Brarin:

Me ne fund u tregove pergjithesisht korrekt ne gjykimin e asaj
teorise idiote te N.Spahiut.(te postuar si gjithmone nga vizionari ,i nderuari , koso..ari) Them pergjithsisht se nuk hoqe dore nga gafat.
Po kush te jep te drejte ty o brar ( nje anonim si dhe une)qe 
te quash mendjemadh dhe demagog idealistin REXHEP QOSE?
Rritu edhe ca lepurush ne gjykim se keshtu moshen do ta kesh goxha ti.
Me sa kuptoj une ti braro duhet te kesh pasur ndonje post te mire para 97-es ne polici a shik dhe duhet te jesh "mbathur" ndonje cike sic thote populli dhe prandaj i "ziu " Qose qe u shpreh per ate vit te zi jo me pak se dhe te tjeret ka gjetur belane nga takemi juaj.

Braro, brezi im doli ne mitingje per te rrezuar komunizmin me fotografine  e Qoses dhe te Kadarese dhe i pati ata idole dhe se pati keq.

Me vone ishte Qosja qe mbeshteti ne Kosove luften e armatosur ne dallim nga Rrugova me ato teorite pacifiste(gjumashe)dhe ishte UCK-ja dhe lufta e saj qe solli NATO-n dhe lirine dhe Qosja fitoi per here te dyte dhe keto jane fitore Albo dhe jo ato humbjet elektorale qe s'kane asnje lloj vlere historike.

Sic e shikon Brari ne te dy rastet Qosja ka frymezuar dhe idete e tija kane rezultuar te drejta.

Mjaftojne keto qe cdokush ta permend me respekt emrin e tij.

----------


## kosovar

Brari,

Une nuk kam thënë kurrë se shkrimet e akcilit person nuk duhet t'i nënshtrohen kritikës së mirëfilltë. Prandaj edhe të Nexhemedin Spahiut edhe të Rexhep Qosjes edhe të  ... duhet diskutuar. Gjithnjë kam qenë edhe jam që kritikë nuk mund të quhen  fyerjet dhe sharjet siç mundohet ky Actec t'i shpreh ndaj meje apo ndonjë personi tjeter. Më ka ndodhur edhe mua që t'ia këthej edhe une ndonjerot në kuptimin "dy duartë janë për një krye". 

Në këtë moment këtë po e kërkojnë *Llapi* e sidomos *Actec*. 

Duke parë "zotësinë" e Llapit dhe nivelin e tij të bisedës nuk e kam ndermend të merzitem. Le të vazhdojë derisa të lodhet. Unë e njoh veten dhe e di  duroj më shume.

Ndërsa: 

*Actec* e ka gabim. Unë po ia njoh gjëmën, po ia njoh gërrhamezen. Gërrhamza e tij nuk është e re! Prandaj edhe ky mund të mirret me gërrhamzen e vet, sepse larja e hesapeve të vjetra nuk më lëviz nga vendi asnje kime floku!

Zoti i ndihmoftë se unë nuk kam kohë të kthehem mbrapa :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

ACTEC...hamendja jote per "postet" e mija para 97-es eshte e gabuar. Une kam dhene votat PD nga fillimi dhe perseri do ja jap por poste ne zyra shteti, shiku ose policije nuk kam pasur kurre ne jete.

Qosja nuk fitoi as ne Shqiperi kur mbrojti rebelizmin e as ne Kosove kur mbrojti Uck-ne e Fatos Klosit.
Po te lidhej kjo LIRI qe ka populli Kosoves qofte 0 .1 % me qosen ai do kishte marre bollek votash  nga populli kosoves.

Me pritjen fantastike qe i beri populli Vlores BERISHES vjet ju dha shuplake e forte gjith shtabit te rebelizmit duke perfshire dhe QOSEN.

Nano, duke bere kompromise me Berishen ne zgjedhjen e Moisiut president ..duke larguar nga Qeverisja Klosin, Mejdanin, Gjinushin dhe Zabitin dhe duke djegur simbolikisht gomonet ne Vlore beri nji hap pozitiv perpara qe meriton vleresim.

Sot jemi para nji realiteti te ri.
Ne se Dyshja Berisha-Nano do punojne seriozisht duke nxitur ne "Bahcen" e sejcilit luften kunder Mafies se Sotme te Partise Socialiste  dhe Berisha duke reflektuar ne gabimet e djeshme e duke zbardhur mafiozet Blu(deri tani ka bere pak) mund te krijohet nji klime e mire ne te mire te fukarenjve DEMO-socialist  dhe duke ja prere kthetrat Mafies Demo-Socialiste.

E mira dhe e keqja nuk jane strukur ne nji Parti por kudo.

Nji trafikant qe rremben nji vajze nuk pyet ne se e mitura eshte bij demokrati apo socialisti prandaj dhe lufta kunder Mafies duhet bere frontale pa dallime Partiake.
Nji grataciel qe ngrihet ne Tirane ne Oborrin ku duhet te luajne femijet e vegjel eshte veper e Mafies Ndertimore ku bejne pjese Marsel Skendot e PS-se dhe  Meks Musteqet e PD-se. Pik.
Dhe lufta per hapsira te gjelbra e ajer te paster duhet bere nga te gjithe pa dallime partiake.

Une uroj nji mirkuptim midis popullit bageti e bujqesi socialist e popullit katundaro-bujkrob demokrat.
Do thoni ju se kam iluzione..ndoshta..megjithate shpresoj.


Kosovari.. degjo..

Kjo teoria qe fillon te ndaje lideret qe nga Lidhja e prizerenit bile dhe me heret  nuk mbeshtetet ne Shkenc ose dokumenta por niset nga nji analogji e siperfaqshme..
Keta nisen psh nga qe x ose y ose Z e nderuan si atdhetar ne kohen e Enverit ose nga qe A  ose B ose C jane te kesaj ose asaj FEJE ose qe  1 ose 2 ose 3  ne etapen historike P ose R ose T u gjenden andej ose ketej.. dhe o burra po bejme klasifikime dhe mbasi e bejne kete Klasifikim u duket si nji zbulim i madh dhe u burra te mbrojme kte Zbulim se kemi gjetur Celsin Historik se pse kane shkuar punet keq.

Cdo atdhetar eshte nji njeri ne radh te pare..
Nji njeri eshte ne fillim 18 vjecar dhe mendon se rruga X eshte me e bukura..pastaj ky atdhetari behet 30 vjec dhe mendon se rruga x nuk doli gje dhe merr rrugen Y..pastaj deshton ne rrugen y dhe ne pleqeri behet antar i Rruges Z.
E rendesishme eshte qe nji atdhetar te mos ngreje pushken kunder te vetve ..kunder shokve e popullit te tije e shtetit te tije..
Ata qe ngren pushken kunder bashkatdhetareve..ngelin konseguente ne rrugen e tyre..sepse hija e krimit nuk i lejon te evolojne e te emancipohen.
Ata jane gati te bejne 101 marifete per te nxire gjithe cka te mire tek te tjeret.

Une di nje rast me nji atdhetar te Kosoves..

Ai punoi gjith jeten pa u lodhur dhe kudo gezoi respektin e atyre qe e njohen.
Ai punoj  ne kohra shume te veshtira dhe ku kryesorja ishte te krijonte unitet e mirkuptim per ceshtjen..
Elementi terrorist  qe Atdhetarizmin e kishte MASKE e urrente kte njeriun e urte dhe e sabotonin ne cdo hap..
Nji dite dhe e vrane ne Pabesi.
Populli e qau kte njeri por vrasesit nuk u ngopen por vazhduan te shpifin per Ate dhe te fabrikojne historine per te justifikuar vrasjen dhe vrasesit.
Deri gurin  e Varrit ja kan thyer disa here  por  e verteta ngelet.

Shiko sot si u mobilizuan disa ne Kosove porsa ndjene se... mund tu dalin te palarat.
Shiko kto dite si levizin ne Shqiperi Kloset, Gjinushet e Mejdanet...pse.. sepse u djeg miza nen kesule.. 
Ata kane gisht ne ca pune te felliqura..

----------


## lum lumi

Kosovari e ka bërë forumin korzo të Sh.Strofcit dhe N.Spahiut.Pirolla i qoftë!


p.s: (Adem Demaci,në konferencën e parë të tij si përfaqësues politik i UCK-së,ka deklaruar se nëse bashkësia ndërkombëtare e përkrah Ibrahim Rugovën për pavarësi,ne do të jemi të rreshtuar mbas tij.Pra,zyrtarët e lartë evropianë dhe institucionet që e hartojnë politikën e Kosovës,e kanë lehtë të dinë se kë duhet ta përkrahnin.Ata duhet ta përkrahnin opcionin e pavarësisë së Kosovës,me cka automatikisht do të përkrahnin edhe LDK-në,edhe UCK-në,dhe mbarë popullin e Kosovës.Nuk duhet harruar se rezistenca sublime e vitit '88 e Drenicës,fillon me e shkruar historinë më të re të lavdishme të Kosovës.Ishte koha e mobilizimit kombëtar,nuk mjaftonin vetëm marrëveshjet famëkëqija për arsim që bënte një grup pacifistesh në kosovë që deri atëherë mashtruan masat popullore për pavarësi dhe filluan ta finalizojnë me një "marreveshje qesharake për arsim"që fare nuk i reflektonte kerkesat e popullit.Qendresa e familjes Jashari dhe e familjeve të tjera në viset e Kosovës,ishte qendresë që habiti dhe tronditi botën.Bota kësaj radhe nuk pati pse të stërhollojë dilema për atdhedashurinë e shqiptarëve dhe për vendosmërinë e tyre për të qëndruar në Kosovë dhe për ta mbrojtur me jetën e tyre.Bota e respektoi këtë fakt,dhe ndihmojë që të vendoset drejtësia.Ndërsa populli sakrifikohej për liri,skena politike ishte e kontaminuar nga pacifistët që bartnin demagogjinë,hipokrizinë,imoralitetin,kleptomaninë,  ku e ku edhe tradhtinë ordinere.
Në këto momente i madhi Rexhep Qosja iu përvesh punës dhe krijoi atë bashkimin e disa partive në Kosovë,sepse ishte imperativ,ku kerkesat duhej të kanalizohëshin drejt pavarsisë e jo ta ndajmë pushtetin fiktiv me Popovacat(ish-rektor i dhunshem i Universitetit të Prishtinës,një antishqiptar i përbëtuar.).Rexhep Qosja ka ndihmuar cështjen kosovare dhe shqiptare jo vetëm me autoritetin dhe punën shkencore,por edhe duke u kyqur drejtëpërdrejtë në zhvillime shumë të rendësishme politike.
Ata që nuk e shohin këtë fakt të një nyje shumë të ndjeshme të historisë kosovare dhe shqiptare në përgjithësi,mund të fëlliqin gojën,mund edhe të punojnë me dije ose padije për cështje që e dëmtojnë atdheun,por kurrsesi genjeshtren nuk mund ta paraqesin si realitet.Ata rroken dhe orvaten për ta njollosur jo vetëm figurat që dhanë ndihmesë popullit të vet,por edhe ta shtrëmbërojnë realitetin e asaj kohe.
Kush ka dhënë më së shumti deri sot për clirimin e Kosovës?Dihet se pasurinë më të madhe që mund ta ketë njeriu,jetën e vet,e kanë dhënë me mijëra bij e bija të kosovës.Ata nuk kanë pyetur për kontributet financiare,për përkatësinë partiake,për prejardhjet krahinore e sociale,por kanë shkuar në beteja për të mbrojtur Kosovën nga gjenocidi serb dhe për ta nxjerrë në dritën e lirisë.Pikërisht ata kanë dhënë përgjigjën më të thellë,më të përjetshme,se cka mund të bëjë njeriu për atdheun e vet.Ne bashkëkohanikët e tyre dhe brezat që do të vijnë,duhet ta kemi këtë në kujtesë dhe në kujdes.
E dini Ju,kosovar e brar,e strofca e nexhmedina se në Kosovë ka ndodhë mrekullia?Si e keni menduar kosovën para 4 vitesh?Leni pallavrat,urrejtjet tendencioze po hapni sytë e shihni realitetin.....).

Tash nuk është me rëndësi se a do ta kenë pushtetin Rugova a Thaqi.LDK-istat a PDK-istat,dreqi a i biri,po Kosovën e duam jashtë Serbisë,pra e duam të pavarur.Qosja e ka kryer misionin e vet.Ia heq kapelën!

----------

